
High Performance Erlang – Finding Bottlenecks in a CouchDB Cluster #1 - robinson_k
http://kowalski.gd/blog/high-performance-erlang-finding-bottlenecks-couchdb-1
======
robinson_k
Some time ago I asked you if you would be interested in a book about Erlang
performance. [1]

There were many people interested, but the publishers I talked to were not
interested. So I wrote a book about designing Command Line Interfaces and
writing Command Line Clients instead and published it on my own
([http://theclibook.com](http://theclibook.com))

As I still have material from the draft I sent out to the publishers I decided
to publish the content on my blog. I hope you enjoy!

Robert :)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10047444](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10047444)

